

Ask HN: Help me decide to build my next startup - tuyguntn

I was researching one field for starting my next startup, but after researching a lot I have found 2 issues:<p>* We have some competitors on this field
Working in this area for almost 4-5years,
some of them are working on this field more than this probably<p>* The area we are going to tackle mostly done face-to-face, through paper, on-site and depends on local physical place.<p>Why do we want to do this?<p>* area has enourmous spendings each year (about ~1Trln), we are not saying we can get 1-2%, no, we just want to change it somehow, we are in 21st century, it should be automated more, it should go online (sure some parts of it already online which they use, no way without this)<p>* in 21st century they are doing this mostly kind of offline, you should find local provider of this service, then fill form on their web site (if any) then go there to meet them onsite and etc,.<p>Can you give some advice on this issues?
======
tmaly
I would go and talk to some of your potential customers first. Find out of its
a real pain point for them or if there is something you did not consider. I
took this approach when I thought about doing a startup focused on recruiter

------
stephengillie
You're being so vague about your startup that it's not clear whether or not
you've got a good chance.

What do your customers say? Are you meeting their needs right now? Would they
recommend your product or service to others?

~~~
tuyguntn
I am actually in researching phase. I was reading an article and saw
statistics related to that area, numbers were not so bad, decided to research
how most companies do this kind of business and seemed like most of them are
offline.

Decided to research online side of. Very few players, but doing it over
4-5years, some of them 8years. Couldn't find any big valuation or exits. Thats
why decided to research more. Maybe its not time to build it now, because no
big investments for that type of companies, maybe it is just starting, lots of
confusion on my brain.

Searching guys from my network who is involved in this business in order to
get his opinion about making service online

------
uptown
Yes you should maybe do some of all of the things above and/or below this
comment.

Seriously though - what's the industry? Real estate? Insurance?

